

Google Fiber: 20% of Neighborhoods Already Met Sign-Up Goals - perezda
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/29/kc-google-fiber-threshold-20-percent/

======
faded_giant
My fiberhood, Hanover Heights, is leading the pack in the race for fiber
sitting at 21% pre-registration right now.

~~~
perezda
Nice. The piece mentions something about TWC trying to push people into
contracts, any idea if that's true?

